# One page thread



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

Because pictures speak louder than words. 

What to do?

Just post a page from a manga you read that makes people want to read the manga. It can be anything from badass and manly moments to funny scenes...

No description is needed, just give the manga name and post the scan. 

No spamming and no NSFW pls. 

GO!


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll start

[sp]


kingdom[/sp]


----------



## Xin (Nov 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









The Breaker


----------



## Morglay (Nov 17, 2013)

Wake up Deadman.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 17, 2013)

Tag with spoilers so as too not flood the page


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lezu (Nov 17, 2013)

^ Name of the manga ?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

lolxin, use spoiler tags.



*Spoiler*: __ 











Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Vagabond


----------



## Lezu (Nov 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Vagabond

Ah fuck, ninja'd.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

Gamaran


----------



## Vermin (Nov 17, 2013)

[sp=berserk]





[/sp]


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

^ I knew someone would bring in SAO eventually!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are some from my One Page folder. Just one-per series.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Also, everybody needs to learn how to use Google Reverse Image Search. It will cut down on the spam posts of ignorant people asking what manga a page is from.

It'd be nice if OP edited his OP with this link.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Also why the fuck do so many of you people not understand the concept of One-Page.
YOU POST ONE PAGE FROM ONE MANGA, NOT SEVERAL PAGES FROM ONE MANGA.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 17, 2013)

Shut up Patin, this is not 4chan.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Lmao said:


> Shut up Patin, this is not 4chan.



No, you shut up! This is a One-Page thread! Not a Full-Chapter-Dump thread.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

I just don't understand it, would one of you rule-breakers like to explain to me the point of having a thread clearly called a 'ONE PAGE THREAD' when you guys are posting several pages of the same manga? YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN IT BECAUSE IT DEFEATS THE FUCKING POINT! This thread is fucking ruined now and the thread title is meaningless because nobody wants to follow the goddamn rules.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

Because the poster wants to post a page that isn't nearly as awesome without context from the previous pages, perhaps?


Perhaps calm down and think a bit before you start mouthing off.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

>User title: I'm a bitch


Yes, I can certainly see that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> >User title: I'm a bitch
> 
> 
> Yes, I can certainly see that.



You can't come up with a response to my argument so you use an 'ad hominem'

Yes, I can clearly see that.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

well this escalated quickly


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Boshi said:


> well this escalated quickly



You started it by setting a bad example by posting multiple pages of the same manga.
You also didn't include a link to Google Reverse Image Search.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> You can't come up with a response to my argument so you use an 'ad hominem'
> 
> Yes, I can clearly see that.



If you actually had an argument that wasn't "waagh waagh people breaking the ruules" I might actually engage it.


These aren't hard and fast rules, carved in stone on pain of death. It is (or at least was supposed to be) a fun way to get people into a manga you enjoy.


And then you had to start bitching about 'rules' which even the OP doesn't follow strictly. There's a non ad hominem post for you.


Edit: And then negging me, just how prolapsed are you?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> If you actually had an argument that wasn't "waagh waagh people breaking the ruules" I might actually engage it.
> 
> 
> These aren't hard and fast rules, carved in stone on pain of death. It is (or at least was supposed to be) a fun way to get people into a manga you enjoy.
> ...



THE
THREAD
IS 
CALLED
ONE
PAGE
THREAD
HOW 
DOES 
THAT
NOT 
DICTATE
THE RULES.
And just because the OP fucked up doesn't mean jack shit, he's just as guilty as the rest of you.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 17, 2013)

only rule in the op was to give the manga's name and you didn't even follow that, Patin. so yeah.. shut up with your rules bullshit. 

NEW RULES FOLLOW PLEASE:

only one page, two/three at most if it's from the same scene
people can use google images for sure but it's not hard to be a little nice to them and write down the manga's name. 
also one manga in one post. thread isn't running away y'know.


----------



## leokiko (Nov 17, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> You can't come up with a response to my argument so you use an 'ad hominem'
> 
> Yes, I can clearly see that.


Can't you just have fun?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Can't you just have fun?



I have fun following the rules of a game. Breaking the rules is the equivalent of cheating which removes any fun from this. You can't post more than one page of the same manga in a one-page thread. It just doesn't fucking work like that.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 17, 2013)

Seeing as people want to post more than one scan, wouldn't be better to just move the scan(s) of they day thread here, and leave this thread actually posting just one page?
Anyway


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Seeing as people want to post more than one scan, wouldn't be better to just move the scan(s) of they day thread here?



No! We can't just allow them to get away with this! It's not fair!


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2013)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 17, 2013)

King of Hell/Demon King [sp=Read Left to Right][/sp]


Rica_Patin said:


> I have fun following the rules of a game.


Psst! It's not a game. There's nothing to win and no way to "cheat."


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 17, 2013)

Vinland Saga


----------



## Morglay (Nov 17, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> I just don't understand it, would one of you rule-breakers like to explain to me the point of having a thread clearly called a 'ONE PAGE THREAD' when you guys are posting several pages of the same manga? YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN IT BECAUSE IT DEFEATS THE FUCKING POINT! This thread is fucking ruined now and the thread title is meaningless because nobody wants to follow the goddamn rules.



Mines a webcomic which comes in 1 long strip. So technically, unless specified otherwise, I can feel free to post the whole thing. So please, stop your bitching, sit on this and rotate. 

Edit: Magi (WARNING NEWISH CHAPTER.)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 17, 2013)

ONEPUNCH MAN


----------



## leokiko (Nov 18, 2013)

Iris Zero


----------



## Byrd (Nov 19, 2013)

*Freak Squeele*



*Priest*


*The Arms Peddler*


----------



## Morglay (Nov 19, 2013)

*Kingdom* (Not sure if somebody posted this one already.)


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2013)

*The Ravages of Time*

An awesome page can be found of almost every single hero, here's Ma Chao:


Guan Yu in sig


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice thread yo


*Spoiler*: __ 








Nijigahara Holograph


Fourteen



And of course I have to include Steel Ball Run


----------



## Morglay (Nov 19, 2013)

*Ajin:*


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Nov 19, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji

*Spoiler*: __ 








That Wu Geng.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 19, 2013)

ToAru Kagaku no Railgun


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gon


----------



## Meikun (Nov 19, 2013)

*Kono S o, Mi yo!*


----------



## Goobalith (Nov 19, 2013)

*Kingdom*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## manidk (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh fuck yeah, I love these threads.

Sakamoto Desu Ga.



Several from Doubutsu No Kuni, all different chapters though.

Fuck the rules.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Two from Wallman.  Same chapter, but separated.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Hotel:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yotsuba


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Nov 21, 2013)

some good stuff itt. keep'em coming


*Spoiler*: _Green Blood_ 








[sp=Historie][/sp]
[sp=Akira][/sp]


----------



## Imagine (Nov 21, 2013)

Samurai Deeper Kyo.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Lmao (Nov 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





_Kokou no Hito_


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Greidy (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Nov 21, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji


Shi Xing is too badass!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Tonari no Seki-kun


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2013)

Umineko EP 3 - Banquet of the Golden Witch, Kyrie dominating the embodiment of Envy Leviathan.


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _C.A.T._ 
















*Spoiler*: _Rookies_


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2013)

Gotta post some of this Bleach arc, Yama bankai was infuckingcredible art:


----------



## manidk (Nov 22, 2013)

Alive:  The Final Evolution




*Spoiler*: __ 







Kekkaishi



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> Kekkaishi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. 

Witch Hunter


Magi - Labyrinth of Magic


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Kanki (Nov 23, 2013)

*Kingdom:*


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2013)

Terra Formars


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Morgan (Nov 23, 2013)

*Afterschool War Activities*


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2013)

Wut.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2013)

Nurarihyon no mago


Veritas


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

[sp=Shin Angyo Onshi][/sp]
[sp=Sanctuary][/sp]


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Wut.


A rather nice short series which pokes fun at mahou shoujo genre.

---


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2013)

[sp=Feng Shen Ji][/sp]


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Xcoyote (Nov 25, 2013)

Ubel blatt

Ares(manhwa)


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## manidk (Nov 25, 2013)

Kamisama No Iutoori:

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Ajin:



Houshin Engi:







Kongou Banchou:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Shin Angyo Onshi:


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kimi no Knife_ 





---


----------



## Justice (Nov 26, 2013)

Vinland Saga


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kubera_ 





---


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Nov 27, 2013)

Drifters


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Hunter x Hunter


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hinamatsuri


----------



## Stannis (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Samavarti (Nov 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Heaven's Door_


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 29, 2013)

It's a trap!


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Nov 29, 2013)

OnePunchMan

*Spoiler*: __ 








EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Stannis (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tripeace_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ushio to Tora_


----------



## Imagine (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Violinist of Hameln_ 





---


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2013)

*Desert Punk*


*Regarding Death*


*Eden Bowy *



*Dendrobates*


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zetman_ 





---






*Spoiler*: _7 Seeds_ 





---


----------



## Stannis (Dec 6, 2013)

[sp=Rainbow][/sp]


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Samavarti (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ashita Dorobou_ 





---


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Heads_


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gon_ 





---


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mob Psycho 100


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Dec 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Swagamoto


----------



## Morglay (Dec 26, 2013)

Tokyo Ghoul: 

Black Bullet:


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 26, 2013)

MrCinos said:


>



Holy shit!Did not know there is a front mission Manga!Thank you so much for posting this!pek


Arms Peddler:


Teppu:


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2014)

Mahou Shoujo of the End: 

Ore to Hero to Mahou Shoujo:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Latin - Takabatake Enaga Tanpenshuu


----------



## Stannis (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Horimiya_


----------



## eluna (Feb 12, 2014)

*Magic Knight Rayearth*:
*Gon*:
*Claymore*:


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _KURO_ 





---



---



---





An adorable slice of life story with a bit of eeriness mixed in. Once again, Boon does not dissapoint when he picks new projects to translate.


----------



## Justice (Mar 1, 2014)

Kingdom


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2014)

Ashinano Hitoshi is back! 

*Spoiler*: _Kotonoba Drive_ 







*Spoiler*: _Bonus_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru_


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Himizu_ 









*Spoiler*: _Nejimaki Kagyu_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Lasker (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## MrCinos (Mar 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sakamoto desu ga?_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 10, 2014)

The most amazing bath scene in a manga ever


*Spoiler*: _Chimoguri Ringo to Kingyobachi Otoko_


----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2014)

Kouishou Radio:


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2014)

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## eluna (Mar 15, 2014)

*Chrono Crusade*

*Rurouni Kenshin*


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Wandering Emanon_


----------



## Morglay (Mar 18, 2014)

*Fisheye Placebo*: Had to be put here even if it is a webcomic. Fappable art.


----------



## Brian (Mar 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ 



.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Greidy (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Brian (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Mar 29, 2014)

_Ouruboros_:


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Drag-On Dragoon - Shi ni Itaru Aka_


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sex Manga_


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Morglay (May 5, 2014)

*Nekogurui Minako-san*


----------



## Samavarti (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (May 9, 2014)




----------



## MrCinos (May 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ketchup Ninja_ 





---


----------



## Samavarti (May 25, 2014)




----------



## ISeeVoices (May 26, 2014)

GTO


FENG SHEN JI


BECK


The Breaker: New Waves


Nana to Kaoru


----------



## cfnb (May 26, 2014)

Gantz


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Drakor (May 27, 2014)

Lessa


----------



## MrCinos (May 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Saiki Kusuo no Psi Nan_ 











TL;DR:


----------



## zoro (May 28, 2014)

*Gunnm Last Order:* 

*D Gray Man:* 

*Trigun Maximum:*


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2014)

Teppu:


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2014)

Magi:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 7, 2014)

*KURO*


*Spoiler*: _Once, a long time ago, my cat Kuro ran away from home . . ._


----------



## Morglay (Jun 7, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul (again):


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Imagine (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2014)

*Chihayafuru*


*Spoiler*: _BOMBS WERE DROPPED!!!_ 













Step it up, Taichi.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 28, 2014)

*ONEPUNCH-MAN*


----------



## Morglay (Jun 30, 2014)

Dead Dead Demons de Dedede Destruction:


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 11, 2014)

*Kiss My Ass*

Welp, this manga's off to a super interesting start already 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcana (Jul 11, 2014)

Bloody Monday


----------



## Imagine (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Kazuki (Jul 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Shokugeki no Soma_


----------



## Morglay (Jul 16, 2014)

Boku Girl:


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2014)

From one of my favorites of all time


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 2, 2014)

*Swagamoto*


*Spoiler*: __ 
















This manga is too much


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 6, 2014)

*Slam Dunk*


*Tower of God*


----------



## Imagine (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Brian (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## MrCinos (Aug 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tsugumomo_


----------



## Stannis (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 28, 2014)

*Yotsubato*


*Spoiler*: __ 









:33


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2014)

*RRR*


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Started rereading this over the weekend, and this part got me, AGAIN, even though I knew it was coming. :33


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't know why but I just really liked this spread


----------



## Totitos (Sep 12, 2014)

OPM 

absolutely marvelous


----------



## Brian (Sep 13, 2014)

BLOWN THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2014)

Choujin Gakuen:


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Noblesse_


----------



## Morglay (Sep 23, 2014)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai:


----------



## Word (Sep 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Nanatsu no taizai_


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Hitomi (Sep 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Deathtopia_


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Yak (Oct 11, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai #90


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _The Journey of Shuna_


----------



## Muah (Oct 19, 2014)

Great thread

*Akumetsu*


*
Black lagoon:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2014)

Scumbag Loser:


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2014)

*Metsuko ni Yoroshiku*


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2014)

*Boku Wa Tomodachi ga Sunukai*

Love expressions in this manga 
Best I've seen since Nisekoi was at its peak.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## eluna (Dec 1, 2014)

*Chii's sweet home*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2015)

*Shion of the Dead:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## asdfa (Jan 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Kohinata Minoru_ 













*Spoiler*: _Angel Densetsu_


----------



## asdfa (Jan 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Kangoku Gakuen_ 











*Spoiler*: _Lucifer and biscuit hammer_


----------



## asdfa (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _0.0 Mhz_ 









​


----------



## Imagine (Jan 30, 2015)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _0.0 Mhz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hell   no


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2015)

scaredy cat  



[SP=Pink Lady]


[/SP]


----------



## Succubus (Feb 4, 2015)

tintin reference


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## MrCinos (Feb 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Love Riron_ 





---


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2015)

*Imawa no Kuni no Alice*


*Spoiler*: __ 





---


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Tetsugaku Letra_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 9, 2015)

*Hinamatsuri*


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Billion Dogs_ 







---


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Pineapples (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 20, 2015)

*More Hinamatsuri - cause it's awesome*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: _and later on_


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 21, 2015)

Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _To all corners of the World_


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## MrCinos (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Varg (May 16, 2015)

Any links for this?


----------



## Samavarti (May 16, 2015)

Varg said:


> Any links for this?



Hanzou no Mon


----------



## MrCinos (May 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Ran to Haiiro no Sekai_


----------



## Samavarti (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Brian (May 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Amanchu_


----------



## Samavarti (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Brian (Jun 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Amanchu_


----------



## Harbour (Jun 16, 2015)

*Dark Air*


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 30, 2015)

Manga wasn't even that great, but I liked this page


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Love/Death_


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## David (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## God (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## God (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## MrCinos (Oct 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Conductor_


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Unbalance Triangle_


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko_


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## God (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Catamount (Nov 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Himegoto Juukyuusai No Seifuku_


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Watashi ga Motete Dousunda_


----------



## Stannis (Jan 8, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Helck_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ouroboros_


----------



## Catamount (Jan 15, 2016)

Just started this thing

Biohazard Heavenly Island

*Spoiler*: __ 



this



goes side by side with this






this two pics pretty much explain all the plot


----------



## Catamount (Feb 2, 2016)

Another manga plot in one page


*Spoiler*: _fluttering feelings_


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 8, 2016)

*Gosu (The Master):* *EDIT*: Apparently this is all one page.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 3, 2016)

*Dimension W*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## MrCinos (Mar 12, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 29, 2016)

​


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2016)

Some sick shit, the drawing style resembles Oyasumi Pun Pun


*Spoiler*: _Sekai no Owari to Yoake Mae_


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2016)

SPOTTED FLOWER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 7, 2016)

Mahou Tsukai no Yome


----------



## Stannis (May 28, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Jagaaaaaan_ 



 [


----------



## Xin (May 29, 2017)

^ actually also read that yesterday


----------



## Stannis (May 30, 2017)

you're still alive


----------



## Stannis (Aug 29, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Unity of heaven_


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2017)

Still waiting for Arakawa to turn this into a full fledged series.


Whitebeard said:


>


E D G Y

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks like NF needs some Goblin removal as well


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2017)

Before or after the rape


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 13, 2017)

During


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2017)

You're sick


----------



## Stannis (Sep 28, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _God of Martial Arts _


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 15, 2018)

Gal Gohan 


I've seen FireWorks-kun interrupt many a confessions, so seeing this was quite cathartic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

